# Torneo Online Fifa 13 " MilanWorld"



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Marzo 2013)

Perchè non organizziamo un torneo Milanworld Online di Fifa 13? Al vincitore una targa da mettere in firma.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Marzo 2013)

Potrebbe essere una cosa simpatica.


----------



## Butcher (27 Marzo 2013)

Ci sto!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Marzo 2013)

E già siamo in due. Credo occorrano minimo 10 partecipanti.


----------



## DannySa (27 Marzo 2013)

Io ci starei ma gioco solo su pc e full manual, quindi irrealizzabile.


----------



## Liuke (27 Marzo 2013)

ps3 o xbox? magari facciamolo in ultimate team


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2013)

Io per PS3. Però voglio capire bene il regolamento e ipotetico calendario prima di confermare la mia presenza.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Marzo 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> ps3 o xbox? magari facciamolo in ultimate team



Uhmm..forse la maggioranza ha la PS3..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Io per PS3. Però voglio capire bene il regolamento e ipotetico calendario prima di confermare la mia presenza.



Dobbiamo ovviamente stilarlo insieme il regolamento.


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2013)

Sisi ma più che regolamente gli orari, lavoro e tra impegni vari non ho la disponibilità di uno studente per dire, quindi voglio capire quello  Vabbè che tanto alla prima partita esco


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2013)

Presente


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sisi ma più che regolamente gli orari, lavoro e tra impegni vari non ho la disponibilità di uno studente per dire, quindi voglio capire quello  Vabbè che tanto alla prima partita esco



Come orari, facciamo la sera in settimana magari . Credo si riesca.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Iscritti per ora: Io, Butcher, DarrenMarshall, Jino.


----------



## Liuke (27 Marzo 2013)

anche io ci sono ronaldinho  comunque sia per l'orario ci si può dare la data di scadenza per ogni singola partita e poi ci si mette d'accordo per mp


----------



## Barragan (27 Marzo 2013)

Ci sto anche io.  (PS3)


----------



## Tobi (27 Marzo 2013)

io amministro la pagina facebook italiana piu grande di fifa 13 con oltre 4.500 fans ovvero: fifa 13 ps3 tornei online
ad ogni torneo si iscrivono almeno 256 partecipanti in un ora, ogni volta che ci stanno le iscrizioni si scannano visto che faccio tornei GRATIS senza far pagare ne iscrizione ne spedizione visto che i miei tornei sono sempre con premi in palio, come maglie da calcio, accessori ps3 tipo controller e altro ahahaha

di solito faccio cosi, dopo aver fatto la lista ufficiale dei primi 256 che si sono iscritti in ordine cronologico, faccio i sorteggi e do una scadenza per ogni turno, di solito faccio o 3 o 4 giorni.. gli utenti hanno questo arco di tempo per accordarsi e disputare la partita. Poi pubblicano risultato nelle apposite note.

Ovviamente ci sono delle regolette da seguire per un buon svolgimento del torneo come:

1 invitare SOLO CON ROSE ONLINE (cosi non c'è rischio che si bari)
2 bisogna scegliere 1 squadra primaria e 1 secondaria
3 chi gioca fuoricasa ed ha la stessa squadra primaria dell'avversario allora in quel caso è obbligato ad usare la squadra secondaria ma solo in quel caso (ad esempio io ho barcellona real e jino barcellona chelsea, visto che jino ha la mia stessa squadra primaria allora sarà obblgiato ad usare il chelsea, cosi si evitano le parite: Barcellona vs Barcellona, Real vs Real ecc) quindi la secondaria si usa solo in questo caso
4 è vietato farsi i passaggi con i difensori per fare melina, li allora si fa il video che viene mandato all'amministratore e squalifica l'utente che ha commesso la scorrettezza.
5 chi non si fa sentire entro la scadenza perde a tavolino.

Se volete posso darvi una mano per organizzarlo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Marzo 2013)

io me l'accollo per ps3


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> io amministro la pagina facebook italiana piu grande di fifa 13 con oltre 4.500 fans ovvero: fifa 13 ps3 tornei online
> ad ogni torneo si iscrivono almeno 256 partecipanti in un ora, ogni volta che ci stanno le iscrizioni si scannano visto che faccio tornei GRATIS senza far pagare ne iscrizione ne spedizione visto che i miei tornei sono sempre con premi in palio, come maglie da calcio, accessori ps3 tipo controller e altro ahahaha
> 
> di solito faccio cosi, dopo aver fatto la lista ufficiale dei primi 256 che si sono iscritti in ordine cronologico, faccio i sorteggi e do una scadenza per ogni turno, di solito faccio o 3 o 4 giorni.. gli utenti hanno questo arco di tempo per accordarsi e disputare la partita. Poi pubblicano risultato nelle apposite note.
> ...




Si accetta volentieri la tua mano


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Marzo 2013)

Ad ora siamo: Butcher, Liuke, Jino, DarrenMarshall, Barragan, Tobi, Superdinho80


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Marzo 2013)

Compatibilmente con gli orari di laovoro/morosa, io ci starei con ps3.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Marzo 2013)

Ci sono,PS3


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Marzo 2013)

Ad ora siamo: Io, Butcher, Liuke, Jino, DarrenMarshall, Barragan, Tobi, Superdinho80, Morto che Parla, Zazà. Siamo 10, aspettiamo qualche altro giorno che cosi vediamo di arruolare qualcun altro. Intanto mandatemi MP il link del vostro profilo FB cosi creo un gruppo del torneo li.


----------



## Butcher (28 Marzo 2013)

Forse fai prima a creare la pagina e a linkarla.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Marzo 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Forse fai prima a creare la pagina e a linkarla.



*Ragazzi iscrivetevi qui!!!!*


----------



## Butcher (28 Marzo 2013)

L'hai fatto segreto? Non si visualizza!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Marzo 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> L'hai fatto segreto? Non si visualizza!



Vedi ora


----------



## prebozzio (28 Marzo 2013)

Mi dispiace tanto non poter difendere il mio titolo, ma al 13 non ho praticamente mai giocato e non tocco la playstation dal 2012 

Buon divertimento!


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi iscrivetevi qui!!!!*



Azz ma bisogna iscriversi da fb? Non si può fare da qui?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Marzo 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Azz ma bisogna iscriversi da fb? Non si può fare da qui?



Avevo pensato che tipo FB era più immediato e facilmente consultabile per organizzarci; per me è uguale.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Avevo pensato che tipo FB era più immediato e facilmente consultabile per organizzarci; per me è uguale.



Io preferirei di no (cioè non darei il profilo. Al più non gioco dai), ma non rappresento che 1/10 del tutto, quindi non mi sogno neanche di impormi su tutti. 
Poi tra l'altro dopodomani parto e sto via una settimana, quindi forse non sono nemmeno sto gran candidato. Forse ho fatto una "sciocchezza" a propormi XD


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2013)

Se il torneo è del forum che c'entra facebook?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Marzo 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace tanto non poter difendere il mio titolo, ma al 13 non ho praticamente mai giocato e non tocco la playstation dal 2012
> 
> Buon divertimento!


Siamo in due a non toccarla  Sarebbe stata epica un'altra finale XD


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se il torneo è del forum che c'entra facebook?



Era per gestire più direttamente la cosa, come non detto 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Dai ragazzi, voglio altri iscritti. Siamo solo nove per ora!


----------



## prebozzio (28 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Siamo in due a non toccarla  Sarebbe stata epica un'altra finale XD


Ci teniamo per il 14


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Marzo 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ci teniamo per il 14


ahahah ok XD


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Marzo 2013)

Comunque se partecipa Tifo'o, partecipo pure io, è un mio pallino giocare contro di lui a questo gioco XD 

Ovviamente scherzo... non c'ho manco la play visto che è rimasta a casa di quella vac.... ehm, brava ragazza della mia ex


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunque se partecipa Tifo'o, partecipo pure io, è un mio pallino giocare contro di lui a questo gioco XD
> 
> Ovviamente scherzo... *non c'ho manco la play visto che è rimasta a casa di quella vac.... ehm, brava ragazza della mia ex*


Riprenditela semplice


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Riprenditela semplice


Se vado là, faccio la fine di Raffaele Sollecito XD


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se vado là, faccio la fine di Raffaele Sollecito XD


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Marzo 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ci teniamo per il 14



Dai, partecipate uguale


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Marzo 2013)

Mi iscrivo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dai, partecipate uguale


Non ti conviene che partecipi Prebozzio, credimi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non ti conviene che partecipi Prebozzio, credimi



E' Forte? Ben venga, giocando coi forti imparo a giocare meglio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' Forte? Ben venga, giocando coi forti imparo a giocare meglio.


sì... c'ho giocato un paio di partite, tutte tiratissime... a Fifa 11 era molto solido. Come me del resto


----------



## Liuke (29 Marzo 2013)

Ricordo il torneo sul vecchio mw  mi pare di essere uscito proprio con prebozzio


----------



## Barragan (29 Marzo 2013)

Quindi in caso sarebbe ad Ultimate Team?


----------



## Liuke (29 Marzo 2013)

Barragan ha scritto:


> Quindi in caso sarebbe ad Ultimate Team?



magari ma nn credo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Marzo 2013)

Ragazzi, cerchiamo di organizzarlo tutti insieme trovando la formula migliore. Comunque per chi volesse aggiungermi alla propria lista amici su Fifa..il mio nome è Cammucammu89..


----------



## Butcher (29 Marzo 2013)

Quanti siamo?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Marzo 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Quanti siamo?



Ad ora 9, a 10 si può partire.


----------



## Nicks (2 Aprile 2013)

Se ve ne manca uno, ci sono anch'io


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Aprile 2013)

Siamo 10, si può partire:

Ronaldinho_89
Butcher
Jino
Darren Marshall
Liuke
Barragan
Tobi
Superdinho80
Z A Z A'
Nicks

Come vogliamo organizzarci?? Tobi dacci una mano


----------



## Liuke (2 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Siamo 10, si può partire:
> 
> Ronaldinho_89
> Butcher
> ...


intanto decidendo se si fa normale o su ultimate team


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> intanto decidendo se si fa normale o su ultimate team



Io direi normale,non tutti giocano a UT.


----------



## Lollo7zar (2 Aprile 2013)

azz, visto tardi, se avete intenzione di farlo a più squadre ci sono anchio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Aprile 2013)

Normale, mai giocato a UT. Ma vogliamo fare a gironi? Essendo 10 dovremmo fare 2 gironi da 5 con partite andata e ritorno.


----------



## Barragan (2 Aprile 2013)

Personalmente per me è uguale, se è una roba lunga non so se posso prendermi l'impegno dato che a Maggio non so se potrò giocare. Comunque come disponibilità io posso dalle 18 in poi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Aprile 2013)

Barragan ha scritto:


> Personalmente per me è uguale, se è una roba lunga non so se posso prendermi l'impegno dato che a Maggio non so se potrò giocare. Comunque come disponibilità io posso dalle 18 in poi.



Se iniziamo in questi giorni, lo facciamo durare massimo 10-15 giorni.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Altra questione: Facciamo che ognuno di noi sceglie una o due squadre?? In modo che non si possono affrontare due squadre uguali ( essendo partite del girone andata e ritorno sceglie per primo la sua squadra chi gioca in casa. Esempio: se io scelgo Barcellona e Milan e Butcher sceglie Barcellona e Chelsea, quando io gioco contro di lui e sto in casa e scelgo il Barça, lui deve necessariamente prendere il Chelsea. Al ritorno poi, spetta a lui scegliere per primo).


----------



## Butcher (2 Aprile 2013)

E se invece lo facciamo sulla falsa riga di uno già fatto sul forum?

Era ad eliminazione diretta, una squadra per giocatore (da scegliere in una lista di squadre non superiori alle 4 stelle e mezzo o con determinati valori DIF-CEN-ATT).


----------



## Nicks (3 Aprile 2013)

Per le squadre, se non ricordo male, nello scorso torneo avevamo ognuno una squadra diversa (di 4 stelle o 4 e mezzo).

Una volta scelto con che tipo di squadre giocare, si apre il topic dove tutti decideranno la propria squadra (vale la regola del chi primo arriva meglio alloggia). Poi bisogna aprire un altro topic dove mettere i nick (sul PSN) dei vari utenti con i rispettivi orari di disponibilità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Aprile 2013)

Ragazzi io non ho tempo...però avendo organizzato tutti i vecchi tornei se avete bisogno chiedete


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> intanto decidendo se si fa normale o su ultimate team



Meglio normale.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Aprile 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E se invece lo facciamo sulla falsa riga di uno già fatto sul forum?
> 
> Era ad eliminazione diretta, una squadra per giocatore (da scegliere in una lista di squadre non superiori alle 4 stelle e mezzo o con determinati valori DIF-CEN-ATT).



Uhmm eliminazione diretta va bene, ma sarebbe bello fare partite andata e ritorno..Però essendo 10..sono 5 partite come facciamo a fare il tabellone?


----------



## Butcher (3 Aprile 2013)

Altri due non si trovano ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Aprile 2013)

se ne troviamo altri due è anche un problema se facciamo a eliminazione diretta perchè ci ritroveremmo con 3 squadre in finale, dobbiamo essere 8 o 16, oppure si fa a gironi, poi se voi avete altre idee..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Aprile 2013)

Facciamo due gironi da 5 ,dai.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Facciamo due gironi da 5, partite andata e ritorno. Le prime due accedono alle semifinali.
Ognuno di noi sceglie due squadre, la principale e la secondaria. Prima di ogni partita si sceglie con quale delle due squadre giocare e chi gioca in casa sceglie per primo, se sceglie una squadra che ha anche l'avversario quest'ultimo dovra necessariamente prendere la squadra secondaria ( però poi sarà lui a scegliere per primo quando giochera in casa al ritorno).
Ognuno di noi dica il suo nick su Fifa e le due squadre che sceglie, cosi poi sorteggiamo i gironi e facciamo le partite.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Facciamo due gironi da 5 ,dai.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ronaldinho_89
Butcher
Jino
Darren Marshall
Liuke
Barragan
Tobi
Superdinho80
Z A Z A'
Nicks

Questi i partecipanti.


----------



## Liuke (4 Aprile 2013)

Nick psn: lbliuke
Prima squadra: Real madrid
Seconda: Man city

Si ho preso le piu scarse 

Comunque assegnando questi numeri e utilizzando il sito per generare numeri random mi sono usciti questi gironi..poi se volete un sorteggio con video lo rifacciamo u.u

1 Ronaldinho_89
2 Butcher
3 Jino
4 Darren Marshall
5 Liuke
6 Barragan
7 Tobi
8 Superdinho80
9 Z A Z A'
10 Nicks

Girone 1:
7 Tobi 
1 Ronaldinho_89 
8 Superdinho80
6 Barragan
3 Jino

Girone 2: 
4 Darren Marshall
10 Nicks 
5 Liuke 
2 Butcher
9 Zaza


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Aprile 2013)

PSN: Griserulez
Prima squadra: Real Madrid
Seconda squadra: Man City


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Aprile 2013)

Nick: Cammucammu89
Prima Squadra: Barcellona
Seconda Squadra: Manchester United

Vanno bene i gironi scritti prima da Liuke


----------



## Butcher (4 Aprile 2013)

Nick: GARCIA19
Prima Squadra: Borussia Dortumund 
Seconda Squadra: PSG


----------



## Tobi (4 Aprile 2013)

vi riporto il regolamento dei miei tornei:

partite di sola andata 6 minuti

rose online

ogni utente sceglie 2 squadre club
chi gioca in casa deve invitare..ed è obbligato ad usare la squadra primaria.. la squadra secondaria si usa solo se chi gioca fuoricasa.. ha la squadra primaria identica a quella primaria dell'avversario.. *solo in questo caso si può usare la secondaria*

in caso di pareggio la partita si deve rifare e chi ha giocato fuoricasa stavolta gioca in casa invitando l'avversario

se cade la connessione per esempio al minuto 60 si rigiocano 30 minuti di una nuova partita mantenendo il risultato precedente

vietato fare melina o passaggi tra i difensori per perdere tempo.. in questo caso si fa un video e lo si manda all'organizzatore che squalificherà la scorrettezza

le partite si giocano entro una scadenza.. ad ogni turno diamo 3-4 giorni di tempo per giocare... gli utenti di ogni accoppiamento si accorderà o in privato o in un topic apposito.. chi non da risposta all'avversario entro la scadenza o da buca agli appuntamenti senza avvertire perde a tavolino.

Vi vanno bene queste regole?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> vi riporto il regolamento dei miei tornei:
> 
> partite di sola andata 6 minuti
> 
> ...



Uhm mi sta bene tutto..però rettificherei la durata in 10 minuti.. ( 6 è veramente poco).e farei andata e ritorno..poi per la questione squadra primaria e secondaria rimanderei a questo post : Facciamo due gironi da 5, partite andata e ritorno. Le prime due accedono alle semifinali.
Ognuno di noi sceglie due squadre, la principale e la secondaria. Prima di ogni partita si sceglie con quale delle due squadre giocare e chi gioca in casa sceglie per primo, se sceglie una squadra che ha anche l'avversario quest'ultimo dovra necessariamente prendere la squadra secondaria ( però poi sarà lui a scegliere per primo quando giochera in casa al ritorno).
Ognuno di noi dica il suo nick su Fifa e le due squadre che sceglie, cosi poi sorteggiamo i gironi e facciamo le partite.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Aprile 2013)

PSN: Fabriman94
Prima squadra: Milan
Seconda: Bayern Monaco

- - - Aggiornato - - -

PSN: Fabriman94
Prima squadra: Milan
Seconda: Bayern Monaco


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Aprile 2013)

Fabri potevi darlo prima il tuo nome  , adesso possiamo inserirti se qualcuno si rifiuta di partecipare perche gia siamo 10.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Aprile 2013)

* Liuke*
Nick psn: lbliuke
Prima squadra: Real madrid
Seconda: Man city

*Z A Z A’*
PSN: Griserulez
Prima squadra: Real Madrid
Seconda squadra: Man City
*Ronaldinho_89*
Nick: Cammucammu89
Prima Squadra: Barcellona
Seconda Squadra: Manchester United
*Butcher*
Nick: GARCIA19
Prima Squadra: Borussia Dortumund 
Seconda Squadra: PSG

Altri sei devono validare il proprio account. se qualcuno vuole ritirarsi lo dica , che inseriamo fabriman.

Devono ancora scrivere i loro dati e scegliere le loro squadre:


Jino
Darren Marshall
Barragan
Tobi
Superdinho80
Nicks


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Aprile 2013)

Girone 1:
7 Tobi
1 Ronaldinho_89
8 Superdinho80
6 Barragan
3 Jino

Girone 2:
4 Darren Marshall
10 Nicks
5 Liuke
2 Butcher
9 Zaza

Questi i gironi. Le prime due accedono alla semifinale; in caso di arrivo a pari punti varrà la differenza reti. Se all'ultima giornata c'è uno scontro tipo Lione-Dinamo Zagabria di Champions si rimanda al buonsenso degli sfidanti per evitare che un torneo a fini di divertimento si trasformi in caciara. E' quindi opportuno scrivere in questo topic i risultati delle partite in modo da stilare l'intera classifica, l'orario della partita sarà deciso dagli stessi sfidanti tramite MP in modo che si potranno mettere d'accordo sull'orario a loro più comodo, stesso vale per il giorno tenendo presente che la fase a gironi va conclusa in massimo 12 giorni dall'inizio del torneo.
Le partite avranno durata di 8 minuti ( 4 minuti per tempo).Ognuno di noi sceglie due squadre, la principale e la secondaria. Prima di ogni partita si sceglie con quale delle due squadre giocare e chi gioca in casa sceglie per primo, se sceglie una squadra che ha anche l'avversario quest'ultimo dovra necessariamente prendere la squadra secondaria ( però poi sarà lui a scegliere per primo quando giochera in casa al ritorno).
se cade la connessione per esempio al minuto 60 si rigiocano 30 minuti di una nuova partita mantenendo il risultato precedente

Vietato fare melina o passaggi tra i difensori per perdere tempo.. in questo caso si fa un video e lo si manda all'organizzatore che squalificherà la scorrettezza


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Girone 1:
> 7 Tobi
> 1 Ronaldinho_89
> 8 Superdinho80
> ...



Come si decide l'ordine delle partite dei gironi?


----------



## Nicks (5 Aprile 2013)

PSN: Nicks_89
Prima squadra: Milan
Seconda: Real Madrid


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Come si decide l'ordine delle partite dei gironi?



Ci sono siti che calcolano tipo in modo casuale.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

* Liuke*
Nick psn: lbliuke
Prima squadra: Real madrid
Seconda: Man city

*Z A Z A’*
PSN: Griserulez
Prima squadra: Real Madrid
Seconda squadra: Man City
*Ronaldinho_89*
Nick: Cammucammu89
Prima Squadra: Barcellona
Seconda Squadra: Manchester United
*Butcher*
Nick: GARCIA19
Prima Squadra: Borussia Dortumund 
Seconda Squadra: PSG

*PSN: Nicks_89*
Prima squadra: Milan
Seconda: Real Madrid

Devono ancora scrivere i loro dati e scegliere le loro squadre:


Jino
Darren Marshall
Barragan
Tobi
Superdinho80


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Fabri potevi darlo prima il tuo nome  , adesso possiamo inserirti se qualcuno si rifiuta di partecipare perche gia siamo 10.


ma per ***


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Aprile 2013)

PSN: AleE840
Prima Squadra: Milan
Seconda Squadra: Barcellona


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Aprile 2013)

PSN: Danielmorrison
Prima Squadra: Bayern Monaco
Seconda Squadra: Man UTD


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Aprile 2013)

Liuke
Nick psn: lbliuke
Prima squadra: Real madrid
Seconda: Man United

Z A Z A’
PSN: Griserulez
Prima squadra: Real Madrid
Seconda squadra: Man City
Ronaldinho_89
Nick: Cammucammu89
Prima Squadra: Barcellona
Seconda Squadra: Manchester United
Butcher
Nick: GARCIA19
Prima Squadra: Borussia Dortumund
Seconda Squadra: PSG

*Nicks_89*
PSN: Nicks_89
Prima squadra: Milan
Seconda: Real Madrid
*
Darren Marshall*

PSN: Danielmorrison
Prima Squadra: Bayern Monaco
Seconda Squadra: Man UTD

Siamo 7, mancano: Tobi, Barragan, Jino..ragazzi se uno di voi tre non vuole piu farlo lo dica..che c'è Fabriman che voleva giocare

- - - Aggiornato - - -

*Liuke*
Nick psn: lbliuke
Prima squadra: Real madrid
Seconda: Man city

*Z A Z A’*
PSN: Griserulez
Prima squadra: Real Madrid
Seconda squadra: Man City
*Ronaldinho_89*
Nick: Cammucammu89
Prima Squadra: Barcellona
Seconda Squadra: Manchester United
*Butcher*
Nick: GARCIA19
Prima Squadra: Borussia Dortumund
Seconda Squadra: PSG

*Nicks_89*
PSN: Nicks_89
Prima squadra: Milan
Seconda: Real Madrid
*
Darren Marshall*

PSN: Danielmorrison
Prima Squadra: Bayern Monaco
Seconda Squadra: Man UTD
*Superdinho80*
PSN: AleE840
Prima Squadra: Milan
Seconda Squadra: Barcellona


Siamo 7, mancano: Tobi, Barragan, Jino..ragazzi se uno di voi tre non vuole piu farlo lo dica..che c'è Fabriman che voleva giocare[/QUOTE]


----------



## Liuke (6 Aprile 2013)

Io se possibile cambio la mia seconda squadra da Man City a Man Utd


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Aprile 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Io se possibile cambio la mia seconda squadra da Man City a Man Utd



Fatto.
Comunque aspettiamo entro domani sera; se i tre non confermano inseriamo Fabriman94 e lo facciamo a 8.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Ragazzi, allora lo facciamo a 8 con Fabriman94. Oggi sorteggiamo le partite.

Questi i gironi:

*Girone 1:
*
2 Butcher
1 Ronaldinho_89
8 Superdinho80
3 Fabriman94

*Girone 2:
*
4 Darren Marshall
6 Nicks
5 Liuke
7 Zaza

Questi i gironi. Le prime due accedono alla semifinale; in caso di arrivo a pari punti varrà la differenza reti. Se all'ultima giornata c'è uno scontro tipo Lione-Dinamo Zagabria di Champions si rimanda al buonsenso degli sfidanti per evitare che un torneo a fini di divertimento si trasformi in caciara. E' quindi opportuno scrivere in questo topic i risultati delle partite in modo da stilare l'intera classifica, l'orario della partita sarà deciso dagli stessi sfidanti tramite MP in modo che si potranno mettere d'accordo sull'orario a loro più comodo, stesso vale per il giorno tenendo presente che la fase a gironi va conclusa in massimo 12 giorni dall'inizio del torneo.
Le partite avranno durata di 8 minuti ( 4 minuti per tempo).Ognuno di noi sceglie due squadre, la principale e la secondaria. Prima di ogni partita si sceglie con quale delle due squadre giocare e chi gioca in casa sceglie per primo, se sceglie una squadra che ha anche l'avversario quest'ultimo dovra necessariamente prendere la squadra secondaria ( però poi sarà lui a scegliere per primo quando giochera in casa al ritorno).
se cade la connessione per esempio al minuto 60 si rigiocano 30 minuti di una nuova partita mantenendo il risultato precedente

Vietato fare melina o passaggi tra i difensori per perdere tempo.. in questo caso si fa un video e lo si manda all'organizzatore che squalificherà la scorrettezza

*Liuke*
Nick psn: lbliuke
Prima squadra: Real madrid
Seconda: Man United

*Z A Z A’*
PSN: Griserulez
Prima squadra: Real Madrid
Seconda squadra: Man City

*Ronaldinho_89*
Nick: Cammucammu89
Prima Squadra: Barcellona
Seconda Squadra: Manchester United
*
Butcher*
Nick: GARCIA19
Prima Squadra: Borussia Dortumund
Seconda Squadra: PSG

*Nicks_89*
PSN: Nicks_89
Prima squadra: Milan
Seconda: Real Madrid

*Darren Marshall*
PSN: Danielmorrison
Prima Squadra: Bayern Monaco
Seconda Squadra: Man UTD
*
Superdinho80*
PSN: AleE840
Prima Squadra: Milan
Seconda Squadra: Barcellona
*
Fabriman94*
PSN: Fabriman94
Prima squadra: Milan
Seconda: Bayern Monaco
*
Aggiungete i NICK PSN degli utenti del vostro girone!*

Oggi sorteggio le partite, dopodichè vi metterete d'accordo gi giornata in giornata con il vostro sfidante sull'ora della partita e la data ( che deve essere nel giro di 2-3 giorni)


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Aprile 2013)

*CALENDARIO GIRONE A*

I. Giornata ( tra l'8 e il 10 aprile)

Butcher - Ronaldinho_89
Superdinho80 - Fabriman94

II. Giornata ( tra l'11 e il 13 aprile)

Fabriman94 - Butcher
Ronaldinho_89 - Superdinho80

III. Giornata ( tra il 14 e il 16 aprile)

Fabriman94 - Ronaldinho_89
Superdinho80 - Butcher

*CALENDARIO GIRONE B*

I. Giornata

Darren Marshall - Nicks
Liuke - ZAZA'

II. Giornata

ZAZA' - Darren Marshall
Nicks - Liuke

III. Giornata

ZAZA' - Nicks
Liuke - Darren Marshall

Valgono le medesime date del Girone A. Finite le partite d'andata, si inizierà poi col ritorno!


----------



## Liuke (8 Aprile 2013)

ok su tutto ma mi hai rimesso il city come seconda invece dello utd lol


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> ok su tutto ma mi hai rimesso il city come seconda invece dello utd lol



Yes!


----------



## Liuke (8 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Yes!



eh appunto..perchè? xD volevo lo utd lol


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> eh appunto..perchè? xD volevo lo utd lol



Fuck  Cambiato


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Aprile 2013)

Ma iniziamo oggi?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma iniziamo oggi?



Si, devi metterti d'accordo col tuo sfidante sul quando giocare. LA prima giornata deve terminare entro l'8 aprile.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

CALENDARIO GIRONE A

I. Giornata ( tra l'8 e il 10 aprile)

Butcher - Ronaldinho_89
Superdinho80 - Fabriman94

II. Giornata ( tra l'11 e il 13 aprile)

Fabriman94 - Butcher
Ronaldinho_89 - Superdinho80

III. Giornata ( tra il 14 e il 16 aprile)

Fabriman94 - Ronaldinho_89
Superdinho80 - Butcher

CALENDARIO GIRONE B

I. Giornata

Darren Marshall - Nicks
Liuke - ZAZA'

II. Giornata

ZAZA' - Darren Marshall
Nicks - Liuke

III. Giornata

ZAZA' - Nicks
Liuke - Darren Marshall

Valgono le medesime date del Girone A. Finite le partite d'andata, si inizierà poi col ritorno!

Liuke
Nick psn: lbliuke
Prima squadra: Real madrid
Seconda: Man United

Z A Z A’
PSN: Griserulez
Prima squadra: Real Madrid
Seconda squadra: Man City

Ronaldinho_89
Nick: Cammucammu89
Prima Squadra: Barcellona
Seconda Squadra: Manchester United

Butcher
Nick: GARCIA19
Prima Squadra: Borussia Dortumund
Seconda Squadra: PSG

Nicks_89
PSN: Nicks_89
Prima squadra: Milan
Seconda: Real Madrid

Darren Marshall
PSN: Danielmorrison
Prima Squadra: Bayern Monaco
Seconda Squadra: Man UTD

Superdinho80
PSN: AleE840
Prima Squadra: Milan
Seconda Squadra: Barcellona

Fabriman94
PSN: Fabriman94
Prima squadra: Milan
Seconda: Bayern Monaco


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Aprile 2013)

entro oggi quindi? li dice tra 8 e 10 mmm


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> entro oggi quindi? li dice tra 8 e 10 mmm



Sbagliato a scrivere io, è entro il 10


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sbagliato a scrivere io, è entro il 10



Perfetto! Curiosità tu come giochi a FIFA? Cioè le impostazioni come le hai settate?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perfetto! Curiosità tu come giochi a FIFA? Cioè le impostazioni come le hai settate?



Mmmm a quale impostazioni fai riferimento?


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mmmm a quale impostazioni fai riferimento?



Velocità di partita ecc.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Velocità di partita ecc.



Velocita metto sempre normale..per i comandi Qualsiasi ( non assistito o Manuale) e di solito gioco coi tasti direzionali; la difficoltà per ora sono Su Esperto e Campione, a Leggenda non mi accosto neanche devo ancora imparare bene a giocare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Velocita metto sempre normale..per i comandi Qualsiasi ( non assistito o Manuale) e di solito gioco coi tasti direzionali; la difficoltà per ora sono Su Esperto e Campione, a Leggenda non mi accosto neanche devo ancora imparare bene a giocare.



Capito


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Capito



Manda MP al tuo sfidante 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

CALENDARIO GIRONE A

I. Giornata ( tra l'8 e il 10 aprile)

Butcher - Ronaldinho_89
Superdinho80 - Fabriman94

II. Giornata ( tra l'11 e il 13 aprile)

Fabriman94 - Butcher
Ronaldinho_89 - Superdinho80

III. Giornata ( tra il 14 e il 16 aprile)

Fabriman94 - Ronaldinho_89
Superdinho80 - Butcher

CALENDARIO GIRONE B

I. Giornata

Darren Marshall - Nicks
Liuke - ZAZA'

II. Giornata

ZAZA' - Darren Marshall
Nicks - Liuke

III. Giornata

ZAZA' - Nicks
Liuke - Darren Marshall

Valgono le medesime date del Girone A. Finite le partite d'andata, si inizierà poi col ritorno!

Liuke
Nick psn: lbliuke
Prima squadra: Real madrid
Seconda: Man United

Z A Z A’
PSN: Griserulez
Prima squadra: Real Madrid
Seconda squadra: Man City

Ronaldinho_89
Nick: Cammucammu89
Prima Squadra: Barcellona
Seconda Squadra: Manchester United

Butcher
Nick: GARCIA19
Prima Squadra: Borussia Dortumund
Seconda Squadra: PSG

Nicks_89
PSN: Nicks_89
Prima squadra: Milan
Seconda: Real Madrid

Darren Marshall
PSN: Danielmorrison
Prima Squadra: Bayern Monaco
Seconda Squadra: Man UTD

Superdinho80
PSN: AleE840
Prima Squadra: Milan
Seconda Squadra: Barcellona

Fabriman94
PSN: Fabriman94
Prima squadra: Milan
Seconda: Bayern Monaco


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Aprile 2013)

*Ricordo che la durata della partita deve essere di 10 minuti* 
La mia partita contro Butcher si giocherà stasera alle 19,30.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

e prime due accedono alla semifinale; in caso di arrivo a pari punti varrà la differenza reti. Se all'ultima giornata c'è uno scontro tipo Lione-Dinamo Zagabria di Champions si rimanda al buonsenso degli sfidanti per evitare che un torneo a fini di divertimento si trasformi in caciara. E' quindi opportuno scrivere in questo topic i risultati delle partite in modo da stilare l'intera classifica, l'orario della partita sarà deciso dagli stessi sfidanti tramite MP in modo che si potranno mettere d'accordo sull'orario a loro più comodo, stesso vale per il giorno tenendo presente che la fase a gironi va conclusa in massimo 12 giorni dall'inizio del torneo.
Le partite avranno durata di 8 minuti ( 4 minuti per tempo).Ognuno di noi sceglie due squadre, la principale e la secondaria. Prima di ogni partita si sceglie con quale delle due squadre giocare e chi gioca in casa sceglie per primo, se sceglie una squadra che ha anche l'avversario quest'ultimo dovra necessariamente prendere la squadra secondaria ( però poi sarà lui a scegliere per primo quando giochera in casa al ritorno).
se cade la connessione per esempio al minuto 60 si rigiocano 30 minuti di una nuova partita mantenendo il risultato precedente

Vietato fare melina o passaggi tra i difensori per perdere tempo.. in questo caso si fa un video e lo si manda all'organizzatore che squalificherà la scorrettezza


----------



## Butcher (8 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 (Barcelona) 0 - 1 Butcher (Borussia Dortumund)


----------



## Liuke (8 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Ricordo che la durata della partita deve essere di 10 minuti*



addirittura 10? ma nn erano 8?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> addirittura 10? ma nn erano 8?



Alla fine abbiamo fatto 10


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Aprile 2013)

io posso giocare venerdi sera la prima partita..non sono a casa fino a quel giorno, se è possibile si potrebbe posticipare??


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io posso giocare venerdi sera la prima partita..non sono a casa fino a quel giorno, se è possibile si potrebbe posticipare??



Per me si, ma devi chiedere al tuo sfidante


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per me si, ma devi chiedere al tuo sfidante



ok allora se per fabriman va bene per me posso fare entro il fine settimana le prime due..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Liuke, Zaza, Nicks, Darren Marshall ..ma quando giocate?


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Liuke, Zaza, Nicks, Darren Marshall ..ma quando giocate?



Ho contattato ieri Liuke per giocare stasera,sto aspettando la conferma.


----------



## Liuke (9 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ho contattato ieri Liuke per giocare stasera,sto aspettando la conferma.



che ti ho gia mandato lol almeno credo...cmnq ti ho aggiunto sul psn


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Aprile 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> che ti ho gia mandato lol almeno credo...cmnq ti ho aggiunto sul psn



Ehm...



> Penso di si domani ti faccio sapere






Comunque ci sei per giocare adesso?


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Liuke, Zaza, Nicks, Darren Marshall ..ma quando giocate?



Io gioco stasera contro Nicks


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Aprile 2013)

Real Madrid (Liuke) 1 - 3 Man City (Z A Z A')
Marcatori:
Tevez
Tevez
Tevez
Benzema

Hart


----------



## Liuke (9 Aprile 2013)

Vabbe ma ti ha detto un bene ahahah
farei notare questo lol


Anticipazione (Spoiler)












cmnq nn sai quanto ho notato la differenza di gameplay da fut...l'ho accusata troppo


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Aprile 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Vabbe ma ti ha detto un bene ahahah
> farei notare questo lol
> 
> 
> ...




Bisogna essere cinici nel calcio 
Comunque è la prima volta in vita mia in cui un mio portiere sfodera una prestazione del genere,di solito fanno cappellate su cappellate.

P.S. Si c'è molta differenza con FUT,infatti ultimamente ho giocato solo a Stagioni


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bisogna essere cinici nel calcio
> Comunque è la prima volta in vita mia in cui un mio portiere sfodera una prestazione del genere,di solito fanno cappellate su cappellate.
> 
> P.S. Si c'è molta differenza con FUT,infatti ultimamente ho giocato solo a Stagioni



ahahahaha assurdo..è stato dominio Liuke..


----------



## Nicks (9 Aprile 2013)

Nicks - Darren 6-2


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Manca solo la sfida tra Superdinho e Fabriman e facciamo le classifiche parziali dopo la 1 giornata.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2013)

Nicks ha scritto:


> Nicks - Darren 6-2



Che tranvata


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] domani pomeriggio ci sei? Qual'è il tuo ID?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Aprile 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] domani pomeriggio ci sei? Qual'è il tuo ID?



Superdinho80
PSN: AleE840
Prima Squadra: Milan
Seconda Squadra: Barcellona

Fabriman94
PSN: Fabriman94
Prima squadra: Milan
Seconda: Bayern Monaco

Superdinho80 gioca in casa, quindi a lui la facoltà di scegliere per primo la squadra. Nel caso dovesse scegliere il Milan, tu sei obbligato a prendere il Bayern ( mica una qualunque )


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Aprile 2013)

Da oggi si può partire con il 2 turno anche se Fabriman94 e Superdinho80 devono fare ancora la prima partita.

Superdinho80 dai disponibilita a Fabriman di giocare oggi o domani, altrimenti vince 3-0 a tavolino.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Aprile 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] domani pomeriggio ci sei? Qual'è il tuo ID?



posso o pomeriggio sul tardi o la sera, domani ti faccio sapere..


----------



## Nicks (12 Aprile 2013)

Visto che nel week end sarò fuori e che stasera non ci becchiamo con Liuke, possiamo giocarla Lunedì sera?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Aprile 2013)

Nicks ha scritto:


> Visto che nel week end sarò fuori e che stasera non ci becchiamo con Liuke, possiamo giocarla Lunedì sera?



Certo


----------



## Nicks (12 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Certo



Perfect!


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2013)

Nicks ha scritto:


> Perfect!



Nicks noi la nostra dovevamo farla in casa mia, quindi il ritorno invece che in casa tua come da calendario lo faremo all'Allianz, Ok?


----------



## Nicks (12 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nicks noi la nostra dovevamo farla in casa mia, quindi il ritorno invece che in casa tua come da calendario lo faremo all'Allianz, Ok?



Ah ok! Allora invitami tu la prossima volta (se ci ricordiamo )


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Aprile 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] domani pomeriggio ci sei? Qual'è il tuo ID?



quando vuoi giochiamo..


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Aprile 2013)

Real Madrid (Z A Z A') 6 - 0 Bayern Monaco (Darren Marshal)
S.Ramos
2x Ronaldo
3x Di Maria

Oh sono in un periodo fortunato con i portieri,occhio


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Real Madrid (Z A Z A') 6 - 0 Bayern Monaco (Darren Marshal)
> S.Ramos
> 2x Ronaldo
> 3x Di Maria
> ...


Fortunato?! Ho fatto 21 tiri e non è entrata una palla! Direi che hai in squadra culovic


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Aprile 2013)

Darren ne prende sei a partita  Comunque tengo le classifiche aggiornate su un foglio, le posto quando tutti abbiamo giocato le due partite.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Darren ne prende sei a partita  Comunque tengo le classifiche aggiornate su un foglio, le posto quando tutti abbiamo giocato le due partite.



In difesa sono scarsissimo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho89 1-4 Superdinho80 ( Barcellona-Milan) abbiamo gia giocato la seconda, Superdinho80-Fabriman hanno ancora in sospeso la prima. Ragà dovete farla al massimo entro domani sera, altrimenti partita persa ad entrambi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fortunato?! Ho fatto 21 tiri e non è entrata una palla! Direi che hai in squadra culovic



Beh dai,io ho fatto 17 tiri *in porta*,non mi sembra di aver sculato troppo


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Beh dai,io ho fatto 17 tiri *in porta*,non mi sembra di aver sculato troppo



No no la tua vittoria e' stra meritata non dicevo quello, solo che almeno un paio di gol potevo farli


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2013)

Superdinho80 (Milan) - Fabriman94 (Bayern Monaco) 1-1

Balotelli M.gomez


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Aprile 2013)

C'è da giocare Butcher-Fabriman94 per completare la 2 giornata..

- - - Aggiornato - - -

CALENDARIO GIRONE A

I. Giornata ( tra l'8 e il 10 aprile)

Butcher - Ronaldinho_89
Superdinho80 - Fabriman94

II. Giornata ( tra l'11 e il 13 aprile)

Fabriman94 - Butcher
Ronaldinho_89 - Superdinho80

III. Giornata ( tra il 14 e il 16 aprile)

Fabriman94 - Ronaldinho_89
Superdinho80 - Butcher

CALENDARIO GIRONE B

I. Giornata

Darren Marshall - Nicks
Liuke - ZAZA'

II. Giornata

ZAZA' - Darren Marshall
Nicks - Liuke

III. Giornata

ZAZA' - Nicks
Liuke - Darren Marshall

Valgono le medesime date del Girone A. Finite le partite d'andata, si inizierà poi col ritorno!

Liuke
Nick psn: lbliuke
Prima squadra: Real madrid
Seconda: Man United

Z A Z A’
PSN: Griserulez
Prima squadra: Real Madrid
Seconda squadra: Man City

Ronaldinho_89
Nick: Cammucammu89
Prima Squadra: Barcellona
Seconda Squadra: Manchester United

Butcher
Nick: GARCIA19
Prima Squadra: Borussia Dortumund
Seconda Squadra: PSG

Nicks_89
PSN: Nicks_89
Prima squadra: Milan
Seconda: Real Madrid

Darren Marshall
PSN: Danielmorrison
Prima Squadra: Bayern Monaco
Seconda Squadra: Man UTD

Superdinho80
PSN: AleE840
Prima Squadra: Milan
Seconda Squadra: Barcellona

Fabriman94
PSN: Fabriman94
Prima squadra: Milan
Seconda: Bayern Monaco


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Aprile 2013)

*C'è da giocare Butcher-Fabriman94 per completare la 2 giornata..
*


----------



## Liuke (15 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *C'è da giocare Butcher-Fabriman94 per completare la 2 giornata..
> *



machiamo anche io e nicks per la seconda  la giochiamo stasera


----------



## Butcher (15 Aprile 2013)

Ma Fabriman non risponde al messaggio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma Fabriman non risponde al messaggio



Tempo fino a domani, altrimenti hai partita vinta


----------



## Liuke (15 Aprile 2013)

Psn in manutenzione fino alle 6 di domani mattina...rimandiamo a mercoledi io e nicks...intanto domani gioco con darren


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Aprile 2013)

Dopo la terza giornata saranno postate le classifiche.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

CALENDARIO GIRONE A

I. Giornata ( tra l'8 e il 10 aprile)

Butcher *1-0* Ronaldinho_89 
Superdinho80 *1-1* Fabriman94

II. Giornata ( tra l'11 e il 13 aprile)

Fabriman94 - Butcher
Ronaldinho_89 *1-4* Superdinho80

III. Giornata ( tra il 14 e il 16 aprile)

Fabriman94 - Ronaldinho_89
Superdinho80 - Butcher

CALENDARIO GIRONE B

I. Giornata

Darren Marshall *2-6* Nicks
Liuke *1-3 * ZAZA'

II. Giornata

ZAZA' *6-0 *Darren Marshall
Nicks *0-4* Liuke

III. Giornata

ZAZA' *5-1* Nicks
Liuke *4-2* Darren Marshall

*Il Girone B può iniziare anche i ritorni. Questa la classifica:
*
Punti V X P GF GS
*ZAZA' * * 9* 3 0 0 14 2
*Liuke * * 6 * 2 0 1 9 5
*Nicks * * 3 * 1 0 2 7 11
*Darren * * 0* 0 0 3 4 16


----------



## Butcher (16 Aprile 2013)

Fabri se ci sei batti un colpo!


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] ci sono tutti i giorni dalle 14:00 alle 15:00.


----------



## Liuke (16 Aprile 2013)

Real madrid (io) - Milan (Nicks) 4-0
Ronaldo (3) , Ozil

Gg risultato troppo largo per quello che si è visto in campo...cmnq ancora non capisco xk fifa non espelle sui falli da utimo uomo.

Edit:
Real madrid (io) - Bayern Monaco (Darren) 4-2
Ronaldo (4)


----------



## Butcher (16 Aprile 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] ci sono tutti i giorni dalle 14:00 alle 15:00.



A quest'ora ci sono solo il sabato!
La sera dalle 18 alle 20?


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Real madrid (io) - Milan (Nicks) 4-0
> Ronaldo (3) , Ozil
> 
> Gg risultato troppo largo per quello che si è visto in campo...cmnq ancora non capisco xk fifa non espelle sui falli da utimo uomo.
> ...



Rigore a casissimo quello del 3-2 

Comunque giocare contro uno che ha Ronaldo in campo non è equo, ogni tiro è un gol.


----------



## Liuke (16 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Rigore a casissimo quello del 3-2
> 
> Comunque giocare contro uno che ha Ronaldo in campo non è equo, ogni tiro è un gol.


Si molto a caso il rigore..cmnq nn penso di aver demeritato.
Inoltre anche robben e soprattutto ribery sono illegali


----------



## Nicks (17 Aprile 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Real madrid (io) - Milan (Nicks) 4-0
> Ronaldo (3) , Ozil
> 
> Gg risultato troppo largo per quello che si è visto in campo...cmnq ancora non capisco xk fifa non espelle sui falli da utimo uomo.



Dopo il gol sbagliato a porta vuota da El Shaarawy ho capito come sarebbe finita


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Aprile 2013)

*Terza giornata*

Real Madrid (Z A Z A') 5 - 1 Milan (Nicks)
3x Benzema
2x Di Maria 
Robinho


----------



## Butcher (17 Aprile 2013)

Nel caso, posso iniziare a giocare la terza giornata?


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Aprile 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Nel caso, posso iniziare a giocare la terza giornata?



se domani ci sei quando vuoi la facciamo, aspettavo che facessi la seconda


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Aprile 2013)

CALENDARIO GIRONE A

I. Giornata ( tra l'8 e il 10 aprile)

Butcher 1-0 Ronaldinho_89
Superdinho80 1-1 Fabriman94

II. Giornata ( tra l'11 e il 13 aprile)

Fabriman94 - Butcher
Ronaldinho_89 1-4 Superdinho80

III. Giornata ( tra il 14 e il 16 aprile)

Fabriman94 - Ronaldinho_89
Superdinho80 - Butcher

CALENDARIO GIRONE B

I. Giornata

Darren Marshall 2-6 Nicks
Liuke 1-3 ZAZA'

II. Giornata

ZAZA' 6-0 Darren Marshall
Nicks 0-4 Liuke

III. Giornata

ZAZA' 5-1 Nicks
Liuke 4-2 Darren Marshall

Il Girone B può iniziare anche i ritorni. Questa la classifica:

Punti V X P GF GS
ZAZA' 9 3 0 0 14 2
Liuke 6 2 0 1 9 5
Nicks 3 1 0 2 7 11
Darren 0 0 0 3 4 16


----------



## Nicks (20 Aprile 2013)

Nicks - Darren 3-2


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Dai ragazzi forza a giocare...Fabriman94 dove sei finito?


----------



## Butcher (22 Aprile 2013)

Stasera io e Superdinho80 dovremmo giocarla!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Stasera io e Superdinho80 dovremmo giocarla!



E tu e Fabriman?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

CALENDARIO GIRONE A

I. Giornata ( tra l'8 e il 10 aprile)

Butcher *1-0 */ *6-2 *Ronaldinho_89
Superdinho80 *1-1 *Fabriman94

II. Giornata ( tra l'11 e il 13 aprile)

Fabriman94 *4-1* Butcher
Ronaldinho_89 *1-4* Superdinho80

III. Giornata ( tra il 14 e il 16 aprile)

Fabriman94 - Ronaldinho_89
Superdinho80* 0-3* Butcher

CALENDARIO GIRONE B

I. Giornata

Darren Marshall* 2-6**/ 2-3* Nicks
Liuke *1-3*/ *6-4* ZAZA'

II. Giornata

ZAZA' *6-0 *Darren Marshall
Nicks *0-4 *Liuke

III. Giornata

ZAZA' *5-1 *Nicks
Liuke *4-2* Darren Marshall


----------



## Butcher (22 Aprile 2013)

Non ho sue notizie.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non ho sue notizie.



Di solito è online su Fifa tra le 14 e le 15,30, tu manda MP se non risponde entro qualche giorno hai partita vinta.


----------



## Butcher (22 Aprile 2013)

Mandato MP.


----------



## Butcher (22 Aprile 2013)

Giocata.

Fabriman vince 4-1. Grazie Weidenfeller!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Aprile 2013)

*Ritorno prima giornata*

Real Madrid (Z A Z A') 4 - 6 Man UTD (Liuke)

Fortuna dell'andata ampiamente restituita,direi


----------



## Liuke (22 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ritorno prima giornata*
> 
> Real Madrid (Z A Z A') 4 - 6 Man UTD (Liuke)
> 
> Fortuna dell'andata ampiamente restituita,direi


esagerato ahahah alla fine è stata equilibrata


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho89 2-6 Butcher


----------



## Butcher (23 Aprile 2013)

Barcellona (Ronaldinho_89) 2 - 6 Borussia Dortumund (Butcher)

5 gol Lewandowsky


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Aprile 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Giocata.
> 
> Fabriman vince 4-1. Grazie Weidenfeller!!!



a che ora ci sei oggi??


----------



## Butcher (24 Aprile 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a che ora ci sei oggi??



Dalle 16 in poi.


----------



## Butcher (24 Aprile 2013)

Borussia (Butcher) 3 - 0 Milan (Superdinho80)


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2013)

*Ritorno seconda giornata*

Bayern Monaco (Darren Marshal) 3 - 5 Real Madrid (Z A Z A')


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Borussia (Butcher) 3 - 0 Milan (Superdinho80)



la mia peggior partita da quando gioco a fifa 13, non ricordo un mio tiro in porta..


----------



## Butcher (25 Aprile 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la mia peggior partita da quando gioco a fifa 13, non ricordo un mio tiro in porta..



Non ne hai fatti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Aprile 2013)

CALENDARIO GIRONE A

I. Giornata ( tra l'8 e il 10 aprile)

Butcher *1-0 */ *6-2 *Ronaldinho_89
Superdinho80 *1-1 *Fabriman94

II. Giornata ( tra l'11 e il 13 aprile)

Fabriman94 *4-1* Butcher
Ronaldinho_89 *1-4*/ *1-6 *Superdinho80

III. Giornata ( tra il 14 e il 16 aprile)

Fabriman94 *0-3* Ronaldinho_89
Superdinho80* 0-3* *3-2 *Butcher

CALENDARIO GIRONE B

I. Giornata

Darren Marshall* 2-6**/ 2-3* Nicks
Liuke *1-3*/ *6-4* ZAZA'

II. Giornata

ZAZA' *6-0 * /*5-3* Darren Marshall
Nicks *0-4 * /* 4-3 *Liuke

III. Giornata

ZAZA' *5-1 * / *4-2* Nicks
Liuke *4-2* Darren Marshall


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Aprile 2013)

Domani vado in gita, sarò disponibile nuovamente da venerdì.


----------



## Nicks (25 Aprile 2013)

liuk hai pm pieni...

per me andrebbe bene sabato verso le 15-15.30...fammi sapere!


----------



## Liuke (26 Aprile 2013)

Nicks ha scritto:


> liuk hai pm pieni...
> 
> per me andrebbe bene sabato verso le 15-15.30...fammi sapere!


Svuotati! Comunque ci dovrei essere


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho89 3 - 0 FAbriman94


----------



## Butcher (26 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Quando ci sei?


----------



## Nicks (27 Aprile 2013)

Nicks - liuke 4-3

gran partita, con uno sportivissimo liuke 

vittoria quasi inutile, ma tant'è


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Aprile 2013)

Nicks ha scritto:


> Nicks - liuke 4-3
> 
> gran partita, con uno sportivissimo liuke
> 
> vittoria quasi inutile, ma tant'è



Perchè inutile? Quasi sicuramente passi il girone :S


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2013)

*Ritorno terza giornata*

Milan (Nicks) 2 - 4 Real Madrid (Z A Z A')


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Aprile 2013)

Giocate Vinte X Perse GF GS 
*Z A Z A' 15* 6 5 0 1 27 13
*Liuke 9* 5 3 0 2 18 13
Nicks 9 6 3 0 3 16 20
Darren Marshall 0 0 0 0 5 10 24

Accedono alle semifinali ZAZA e Liuke qualsiasi sia il risultato dell'ultima partita Liuke-Darren.


----------



## Butcher (29 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] e [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION], quando posso trovarvi online?


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Aprile 2013)

Superdinho80 (Milan) - Ronaldinho89 (Manchester UTD) 6-1

3 Balotelli Carrick
2 Bojan 
El shaarawy

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Butcher ha scritto:


> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] e [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION], quando posso trovarvi online?



adesso??


----------



## Butcher (29 Aprile 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Superdinho80 (Milan) - Ronaldinho89 (Manchester UTD) 6-1
> 
> 3 Balotelli Carrick
> 2 Bojan
> ...



Mi connetto.


----------



## Butcher (29 Aprile 2013)

Superdinho80 3-2 Butcher.

Mi manca solo la partita con Fabri, come sta la classifica?


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Aprile 2013)

Superdinho80 (Milan) - Butcher (Borussia Dortmund) 3-2
Bojan Lewandosky
Boateng Blaszkowski
Balotelli

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Butcher ha scritto:


> Superdinho80 3-2 Butcher.
> 
> Mi manca solo la partita con Fabri, come sta la classifica?



ah avevi gia postato tu..scusa non mee ne ero accorto, va beh ho aggiunto i marcatori


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Aprile 2013)

qualcuno che aggiorna la classifica?? anche a me manca solo la partita con fabriman


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Aprile 2013)

Giocate V X P GF GS
SuperDinho *10* 5 3 1 1 14 5
Butcher * 9* 5 3 0 2 13 9
Fabriman *4* 3 1 1 1 5 5
Ronaldinho *3* 5 1 0 3 7 17

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> qualcuno che aggiorna la classifica?? anche a me manca solo la partita con fabriman



Fabriman torna venerdi dalla gita, è un po troppo tardi. Mettiamo i 3-0 a tavolino, tanto avremo modo di fare altri tornei.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Aprile 2013)

*SEMIFINALI TORNEO MILANWORLD FIFA 13*

*Z A Z A'- Butcher
Superdinho - Liuke*

Sono andata e ritorno, con le medesime regole dei gol in trasferta delle partite di calcio vere. ZAZA' e Superdinho giocano la prima in casa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *SEMIFINALI TORNEO MILANWORLD FIFA 13*
> 
> *Z A Z A'- Butcher
> Superdinho - Liuke*
> ...



In teoria io e zaza essendoci classificati primi nel girone dovremmo giocare la prima in trasferta ma va bene anche cosi neanche per fare polemiche inutile..ah un altra cosa se ad esempio io vinco 2-1 l'andata e poi perdo 2-1 il ritorno che si fa?? come si fa a fare i supplementari??


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Aprile 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> In teoria io e zaza essendoci classificati primi nel girone dovremmo giocare la prima in trasferta ma va bene anche cosi neanche per fare polemiche inutile..ah un altra cosa se ad esempio io vinco 2-1 l'andata e poi perdo 2-1 il ritorno che si fa?? come si fa a fare i supplementari??



Hai ragione, sorry..errore mio ..In quel caso, vista l'impossibilità di fare i supplementari, io propenderei per la terza partita che funge da "spareggio"..poi vedete voi.. 

*Butcher-Z A Z A
Liuke-Superdinho*


----------



## Liuke (30 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, sorry..errore mio ..In quel caso, vista l'impossibilità di fare i supplementari, io propenderei per la terza partita che funge da "spareggio"..poi vedete voi..
> 
> *Butcher-Z A Z A
> Liuke-Superdinho*


si in genere si fa cosi...si fa la cosiddetta "bella" che se ovviamente finisce in pareggio si continua fino ai rigori


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Aprile 2013)

per me è perfetto


----------



## Butcher (30 Aprile 2013)

Va benissimo anche per me!


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2013)

Ok anche per me


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2013)

*Semifinale*

Borussia Dortmund(Butcher) 2 - 1 Real Madrid (Z A Z A')

Real Madrid (Z A Z A') 3 - 4 Borussia Dortmund(Butcher)


Complimenti a [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION].
Dedicami la vittoria finale


----------



## Butcher (30 Aprile 2013)

Complimenti anche a [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION], due partite al cardiopalma 
Vediamo un po' l'altro finalista!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Aprile 2013)

*Butcher primo finalista*


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Semifinale*
> 
> Borussia Dortmund(Butcher) 2 - 1 Real Madrid (Z A Z A')
> 
> ...



Butcher è forte, onestamente meritava di vincere anche il girone per quello che ho visto nelle due partite contro di me, considerando anche quello che ha fatto Zaza' nel suo girone questa somigliava un po ad una finale anticipata..


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Butcher è forte, onestamente meritava di vincere anche il girone per quello che ho visto nelle due partite contro di me, considerando anche quello che ha fatto Zaza' nel suo girone questa somigliava un po ad una finale anticipata..



Sì è molto bravo.Si difende bene e sfrutta al meglio i contropiedi.
Tu intanto stai attento a Liuke


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Aprile 2013)

Il prossimo torneo che facciamo sarà a 2vs2...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Maggio 2013)

Chi è il grafico del forum?


----------



## Liuke (1 Maggio 2013)

Real Madrid (io) - Milan (superdinho) 6-3
Milan (superdinho) - Real Madrid (io) 3-7

gg a lui e chiedo scusa per qualche laggata all'inizio dell'andata...purtroppo a volte quando hosto fa cosi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Maggio 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Real Madrid (io) - Milan (superdinho) 6-3
> Milan (superdinho) - Real Madrid (io) 3-7
> 
> gg a lui e chiedo scusa per qualche laggata all'inizio dell'andata...purtroppo a volte quando hosto fa cosi.



tranquillo..finale strameritata


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Maggio 2013)

*FINALE TORNEO MILANWORLD: BUTCHER-LIUKE..la volete fare 2 su 3? o unica?*


----------



## Liuke (2 Maggio 2013)

Per me e' uguale


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Maggio 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Per me e' uguale



Mettetevi d'accordo voi


----------



## Butcher (2 Maggio 2013)

Forse meglio due su tre no? Giocarsi il torneo su una partita secca è un po' riduttivo secondo me, poi vedete voi


----------



## Liuke (2 Maggio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Forse meglio due su tre no? Giocarsi il torneo su una partita secca è un po' riduttivo secondo me, poi vedete voi



Facciamola con le stesse modalita' delle semifinali no?


----------



## Butcher (2 Maggio 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Facciamola con le stesse modalita' delle semifinali no?


Cioè? Andate e ritorno intendi?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Maggio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Cioè? Andate e ritorno intendi?



secondo me è piu corretto fare 2 su 3..senza la modalita andata e ritorno..poi decidete voi


----------



## Butcher (2 Maggio 2013)

Io farei al meglio di 3, senza contare gol in casa/trasferta, semplicemente vittoria/sconfitta.


----------



## Liuke (2 Maggio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Io farei al meglio di 3, senza contare gol in casa/trasferta, semplicemente vittoria/sconfitta.



Ok no problema 
Ci sei tra un po?


----------



## Butcher (2 Maggio 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Ok no problema
> Ci sei tra un po?



Che ne dici di stasera tra le 19:30 e le 20?


----------



## Liuke (2 Maggio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Che ne dici di stasera tra le 19:30 e le 20?



ok


----------



## Butcher (2 Maggio 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> ok



Sono Garcia19, ti ho già mandato la richiesta.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Maggio 2013)

Ragazzi, mi dite chi è il grafico del forum? Faccio fare la targa.


----------



## Butcher (2 Maggio 2013)

BB7 e forse Brain (ma non ne sono sicuro).


----------



## BB7 (2 Maggio 2013)

Ho già creato un prototipo della targhetta però mi serve il nome del vincitore da inserire in evidenza (;


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Maggio 2013)

Si vabbè, potevate avvertirmi prima che finiva il torneo se andavo alla gita. Tanto una piccola soddisfazione la ho, cioè che nessuno è riuscito a battermi.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (3 Maggio 2013)

se ne fate un altro prossimamente partecipo anche io


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Maggio 2013)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> se ne fate un altro prossimamente partecipo anche io



Ne voglio fare uno..2 vs 2


----------



## Liuke (3 Maggio 2013)

Veramente gg a butcher ottimo player molto disponibile che probabilmente meritava piu di me la vittoria finale 
1 partita: Real Madrid (io) - Bor. Dortmund (butcher) 3-3
2 partita: Real Madrid (io) - Bor. Dortmund (butcher) 3-6 (o 4-6 nn ricordo)
3 partita: Real Madrid (io) - Bor. Dortmund (butcher) 1-0
4 partita: Real Madrid (io) - Bor. Dortmund (butcher) 3-2

totale: 2-1 per me


----------



## Butcher (3 Maggio 2013)

Complimenti a Liuke e a...Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Liuke (3 Maggio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Complimenti a Liuke e a...Cristiano Ronaldo


 dai su 10 gol che ho fatto quanti ne avrò fatti con ronaldo? 9? ahahah


----------



## Butcher (3 Maggio 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> dai su 10 gol che ho fatto quanti ne avrò fatti con ronaldo? 9? ahahah



Pochi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Maggio 2013)

*liuke campione torneo milanworld fifa 13*


----------



## BB7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Complimenti al vincitore


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Maggio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Complimenti al vincitore



Stupenda, tutta per te Liuke  Complimenti!


----------



## Liuke (3 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Stupenda, tutta per te Liuke  Complimenti!


Grazie!  
Messa in firma. Ma non posso mettere 2 immagini insieme in firma vero?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Maggio 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Grazie!
> Messa in firma. Ma non posso mettere 2 immagini insieme in firma vero?



Io penso che puoi..


----------



## Liuke (4 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io penso che puoi..



Ne metto una e mi leva l'altra


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (4 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ne voglio fare uno..2 vs 2



come mai solo 2vs2?
se c'è piu gente non conviene fare solo eliminazione diretta dagli ottavi in poi senza gironi>?


----------

